# Door Locks??



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

First off my car must have had a different igniton put on because the key for it does not match any thing else on the car, if it is a new ignition i can still pull the key out when the car is running LoL...... i dont have the Key to my doors or hatch or t-tops so i cant lock my car ...anyway>>>>

the pass door lock works great, the driver door doesnt lock on its own, the power lock motor must be burnt up, and even if u shut the door reach in and lock it u can still open it from the outside??? as soon as u lift up on the handle the button moves to the unlocked position, but when i had my door panel off, if i held one of the rods in the door it would keep this from happening, it a vertical rod leadin from the actuator up i think....

o and this is a 88 300zx


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

drivers lock isn't power. When you lock/unlock the driver door, the passenger side does the same.
If you shut the door without holding the handle up, it will unlock the door.

That's how it should work, maybe that will help you figure out whats wrong.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

z31 said:


> drivers lock isn't power. When you lock/unlock the driver door, the passenger side does the same.
> If you shut the door without holding the handle up, it will unlock the door.
> 
> That's how it should work, maybe that will help you figure out whats wrong.


wait are u saying to hold the handle up while i shut the door, i wasnt doing that to begin with, heres how it works now>>> lock it, shut it, grab handle, it opens......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes you have to hold the handle up. If you haven't been doing that there is your problem.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ya that dont work (holding up on the handle), even if i lock it with the door open, and grab the handle it comes unlocked >>>this thing is wack!!

my next idea is to buy a set of used locks and a key off ebay and stick it all on there and just shut the door then use the key to lock it.. but who knows if thatd work eitheir, the way its acting


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> ya that dont work (holding up on the handle), even if i lock it with the door open, and grab the handle it comes unlocked >>>this thing is wack!!
> 
> my next idea is to buy a set of used locks and a key off ebay and stick it all on there and just shut the door then use the key to lock it.. but who knows if thatd work eitheir, the way its acting


What you need to do is hold the handle open *while* you are locking the door. It will stay locked this way.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

well if i hold all the way up on the handle and then try and lock it, the button doesnt want to go but if i hold up on the hanlde about halfway it will lock...... 

crazy huh???


----------

